# Strange stem algae/growth



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I checked the AlgaeFinder and couldn't find anything on this, and browsed a lot of the forums and found no one mentioning this. I have had it for quite some time. On the glass its like a white haze, but on rocks and plants it looks like the pics below. sorry about the terrible quality, hopefully its still identifiable.
View attachment 2096


View attachment 2097


View attachment 2098


I also am curious if anyone else has issues with the rubber for connectors, suction cups etc. get this nasty slime junk on them?

tank specs. coming tomorrow. just wanted to get the post up.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tunakat (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Hydra. I have all the time. You may notice that they move from day to day.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Hydra? could you elaborate a little?  Know what causes this, etc.?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is some info... http://www.micrographia.com/specbiol/cnidari/hydrozo/hydr0100.htm#hydrafuscalink


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

holy crap! well thats my response for now.  i'll have to do more looking later, its late. Thanks for the great link trenac!!  i knew i would find help here! :-k


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to have a massive hydra invasion, but now it seems all has disappeared. I don't care, if I had good or poor water conditions, it seems to thrive very well. The best thing to have, that'll eliminate or reduce their numbers quite drastically, is to have guppies, preferablly endlers, and ram shrorn snails. First off, you have to really reduce the amount of food you have for your fish. I normally feed every other day or wait a couple of days, but don't feed alot during that day. Also, the ram shorn snails love to eat them, from what I have notice. Also, when giving plants away, do hydrogen peroxide dip, to prevent sharing of these nasties. But you have to use alot of hydrogen peroxide, maybe the amount of water used for the dip, plus half od the hydrogen peroxide. Let the plants sit for 2-5 mins and you'll see the hydra drop off. Then rinse in freshwater and repeat process, one more time. People stop spreading this disease!!! LOL. Get the meaning??? Thanks Eric.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for the great info Erirku. I had been thinking about getting a ramshorn for a little while now, this made up my mind then. grabbed one last night. we'll see how it works. its nice to know its not something im doing wrong with my fert. dosing.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

This is just due to overfeeding. And the reason your fishes don't eat them is cos you are already stuffing them with too much food.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

hmmm, and i thought i underfed them. i know fish will pretty much eat whenever you feed them. i feed mine twice a day, morning and evening. i have cut down how much i feed. ill try once a day for a couple days and see what happens. thanks for the input.


----------

